# Relational aggression - What are the clues?



## Dluuni (Nov 18, 2018)

One character in the piece is trying to secretly turn people in the area against a second character, and I want a third and fourth character to pick up clues about it to piece together. What kinds of clues and methods might I include? I want the identity of the villain to stay hidden until pretty late.


----------

